# Damn Genius  (Politically Rated Very R Funny) Hey I didn't Write it...



## beer-b-q (May 13, 2010)

*“Even after the recent Super Bowl victory of the**   New Orleans  Saints, I have noticed a large** number of people implying with bad jokes** that Cajuns aren't smart.  I would like to state for the record that I disagree with that assessment**.  Anybody that would build a city 5** feet below sea level in a hurricane zone and fill it with Democrats is a damn genius**”**.*


----------



## meat hunter (May 13, 2010)

LOL, Good one.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2010)

At least it smells better, since they flushed the Republicans.


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 13, 2010)

Got to have a fresh start every few years...LMAO


----------



## garyt (May 14, 2010)

There is a quality post from a OTBS member, I thought this was about smoking, I am sorry but lets keep this crap out!!!! There are other places to do this


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 14, 2010)

I tried to tell everyone We's smart, but noone would believe me.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 14, 2010)

Actually if you look it is in the JOKES section.  Not all jokes are about smoking and it clearly states it is a political joke in the title...  Loosen up, it is all in fun....


----------



## 5lakes (May 14, 2010)

Hey Beer-B-Q!

I thought it was hilarious!  And I'm a Democrat....

Thanks for making me laugh. This is a great site.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh... Just to show no hard feelings... (I'd like to flush a few Democrats myself)...


----------

